# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Список смешных и нелепых названий сайтов в интернете.

## Irina

Опубликован список смешных и нелепых названий сайтов в интернете

Газета The Sun опубликовала список найденных ею забавных названий доменных имен. Это подчас смешные или нелепые имена сайтов. Газета называет эти названия дурацкими и нелепыми, предполагая, что такие имена сайтов появлялись случайно.

Примером такого названия может служить адрес penisland.com. Из названия вовсе не очевидно, что речь идет всего лишь о сайте (своеобразном "острове"), где можно купить авторучки.

Среди других названий, найденных журналистами The Sun, можно отметить:

whorepresents.com - это вовсе не сайт проституток, а база данных по поиску известных людей.
expertsexchange.com - не сайт специалистов по смене пола, а сообщество по обмену знаниями между программистами.
therapistfinder.com - помогает искать не насильников, а врачей-терапевтов.
molestationnursery.com - можно подумать, что это сайт педофилов, а на самом деле это место, где можно приобрести морозоустойчивые растения для сада.

NEWSru.com удалось обнаружить и другие, не менее забавные названия сайтов. Так знаменитый сайт эстонского детского сада носит гордое имя mudila.ee, а Институт экспериментальной биологии там же в Эстонии располагается по не совсем приличному для нашего глаза и уха адресу ebi.ee. Еще более неприличен e-mail института, по которому предложено обращаться на главной странице сайта.

Сайт anus.com создан американской ассоциацией нигилистов (The American Nihilist Underground Society), а представительство ООО "Стройсвязьурал-1" располагается по адресу ssu.ru. А urka.ru - это сайт Удмуртской Республиканской Коллегии Адвокатов (УРКА).

На сайте dermo.com, производящей химические реагенты, красуется приветственная надпись Welcome to Dermo, что не может не вызвать улыбку у русскоязычных пользователей интернета. А по адресу nasrat.com расположен сайт туристических услуг - там, к примеру, можно заказать авиабилет.

Французская телекоммуникационная компания выбрала для своего сайта оригинальный адрес - minet.net. Компания так и называется - MiNet. Немецкая фирма-производитель противомоскитных сеток также неблагозвучно имени своего сайта на русском языке - neher.de.

Компания Jopa Company - сайт jopa.com - занимается ландшафтным дизайном, а по адресу jopa.net расположена благотворительная некоммерческая организация Jopa Ministries, Inc. Кроме того, существует сайт jopaonline.com, предлагающий посетителям заказать горячие обеды с доставкой.

Нигерийская компания Ebun Industries Limited является крупным поставщиком какао на мировой рынок. Адрес сайта соответствующий - ebun.com. Еще неприличнее звучит адрес сайта компании Education Based Latino Outreach, занимающейся образованием.

Словенский информационный портал расположен по адресу sraka.com, а если набрать в строке браузера suki.net, то вы попадете на японский сайт, посвященный сетевым технологиям. Suka.org приведет вас на сайт благотворительной организации - Singapore United Kingdom Association.

Сайт бельгийского города Уи располагается по адресу huy.be.

Итальянский музыкант выбрал себе оригинальный псевдоним, и сайт у него такой же - urod.org. А chmo.com принадлежит компании, разрабатывающей микрокомпьютеры.

Список не исчерпывается приведенными примерами.

Вот ещё находки :
mocha.org - Музей детского искусства.
mudocollection.com.tr - Коллекция модной одежды из Турции.
perdoplastic.nl - Сайт голландской компании, предлагающей оборудование для производства изделий из пластмассы.
antikal.de - Немецкая фирма, продает бытовую химию.
zalup.com.pl - Польская фирма, предлагающая передовые методы очистки помещений.
nassal.com - Американская компания, производитель развлекательных объектов.
sru.edu - Университет в Пенсильвании.
duraktekstil.com - Турецкая фирма, производящая одежду.
nahal.com - Американская торговая компания. 

*Продолжим?*

----------


## Vanya

> NEWSru.com удалось обнаружить и другие, не менее забавные названия сайтов


у них у самих название не ахти какое))

да чего далеко ходить. вон ebay.com - тоже забавно

----------


## Irina

*В воскресенье, 30 мая, британские газеты вышли со статьями о книге "Дурлы: как-как они назвали сайт?!" ("Slurls: They Called Their Website WHAT?!"). Ее автор - Энди Гельдман - собрал примеры более чем полутора сотен двусмысленно звучащих доменных имен.*

Такие имена, как mp3shits.com, которые можно прочесть одновременно и как "mp3s hits" ("mp3-хиты"), и как "mp3 shits" ("mp3 гадит"), Гельдман называет slurl - от slur URL ("дискредитирующие адреса"). На русский слово "slurl" можно приблизительно переложить как "дурл".

В книге, содержимое которой могло бы уместиться на паре листов A4, почти двести страниц. Их Гельдман посвятил не только подробному описанию сайтов, попавшихся ему на глаза, но и полезным советам по регистрации доменов.

В частности, он настоятельно рекомендует никогда не ставить букву "S" перед словами "Exchange" и "Express". Если этому правилу не следовать, могут появиться такие уродцы, как oddsexchange.com. Создатели сайта считали, что он называется OddsExchange ("биржа ставок"), а посетители увидели OddSexChange ("странный секс-обмен").

Впрочем, человеческую глупость, небрежность и невнимательность исправить невозможно. Взять, например, специалистов по хроматографии из Делавэра, которые так гордились своими аналитическими технологиями, что назвали свою фирму Analtech Inc., а сайт, соответственно, analtech.com ("анальная техника").

Другой пример: дизайнеры назвали свой коллектив "Speed of Art" ("скорость искусства"). Сайт, конечно же, окрестили speedofart.com. Здесь, помимо задуманного, можно отыскать целый букет смыслов - "скорость пука", "быстропук" или, если конструировать слова на австралийский манер со сленговыми окончаниями на "o", "торопыгин пук". "Speedo" также означает мужские плавки, женский спортивный купальник и спидометр.

Отдельно следует посочувствовать врачам. "Therapist" при желании мгновенно распадается на определенный артикль"the" и "rapist" ("насильник"). Так появились на свет therapistfinder.com ("поисковик насильников") и therapistschoice.com ("выбор насильников").

Рунетчики знают - стоит начать доменное имя со слова "who" ("ху"), и определенного рода популярность проекту обеспечена. Этим принципом, например, осознанно воспользовались в свое время создатели справочного сайта Whoyougle. Но бывает, что "who" самым неожиданным образом вредит и англоязычным сайтам.

Взять ресурс whorepresents.com, посетители которого могут найти агента того или иного представителя шоу-бизнеса. Если только раньше не умрут со смеху, потому что в названии явственно читается "whore presents" ("шлюха представляет").

Не следует думать, что подобные ошибки допускают только небольшие фирмы. Небрежно регистрируют домены и крупные компании. Например, сайт Google для жителей островов Кука располагается по адресу google.co.ck ("гуглохрен", "гуглосамец" или "гуглопетух" - в зависимости от испорченности пользователя). Впрочем, похоже, все коммерческие сайты в зоне .ck заканчиваются на .co.ck. Есть же, скажем, сервис автопроката budget.co.ck. Это название читатель может легко перевести самостоятельно, учитывая, что "budget" может означать как "бюджет", так и "бюджетный".

Список владельцев странных доменов будет неполным без британской телерадиовещательной корпорации BBC. Та в конце мая опубликовала список, состоящий из 154 принадлежащих ей доменных имен. Конечно, до дурлов вроде lesbocages.com ("лесбийские клетки") и childrenslaughter.com ("забой детей"), принадлежащих соответственно компании Les Bocages и фонду Childrens Laughter ("детский смех"), им далеко.

Тем не менее bestmurders.co.uk ("лучшие убийства") или desperaterussianhousewives.co.uk ("отчаянные российские домохозяйки") тоже звучат неплохо.
Можно быть уверенным, что в Рунете с его двумя миллионами доменов также можно найти много интересного. Российский сегмент Сети все еще ждет своего смелого исследователя.

----------

